# Sharp Aquos TV cannot locate Wireless Network...



## Carol561 (Mar 14, 2013)

I purchased the Sharp Aquos TV and it had connected to the internet NO problem. Here I am months later and it is not able to detect ANY wireless networks to connect to (and we have TWO wireless networks set up!). I have even tried to manually configure by entering all the wireless info and it still does not detect. What could possibly be wrong? My wireless is working FINE ~ I'm on my laptop now. 

Oh, and this is an EMERGENCY as I'm just beginning season 2 of "Sons of Anarchy" on Netflix. LOL! 

Any help appreciated! 

Carol~


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Carol-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 66-6D-57-43-99-82
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9485 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-6D-57-43-99-82
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3d8c:31f2:17d7:27d5%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.46(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 12, 2013 9:33:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 13, 2013 9:33:01 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 323251543
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-39-15-53-08-2E-5F-77-45-34
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what is the signal strength of the wireless around the TV ? - can we see an xirrus screen shot with a wireless laptop next to the tv

Do you have many wireless signals in the area, including your two ? - can the TV see those 
just a thought , in the US you are only allowed to use channel 1 to 11 - in other countries 1-13 (14 in japan) now its possible you have a router that autoselects the wireless channel and is allowing channel 12/13 - which the TV cannot pick up

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.
*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

A useful guide on troubleshooting an intermittent wireless connection
http://help.orange.co.uk/orangeuk/support/personal/353093


----------

